# Mappage du clavier MacBook Pro



## SDION (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Dans l'optique de faire du télétravail. J'en suis encore en discussion sur ce sujet avec mon patron , je dois travailler sur RedHat Enterprise 5. Je possède la dernière version de  Parallels (la version 4). Et l'installation s'est effectué sans problème. Alors ???

Eh bien, quand je suis dans un terminal, impossible de taper des caractères du type | ] } ou même antislach (que je ne sais même pas faire sous Mac)

Je précise que je suis sur un MacBook Pro, sans autre clavier (cela serait trop simple)

Avez-vous une soluce ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (15 Novembre 2008)

SDION a dit:


> Avez-vous une soluce ?


Pour les touches "spéciales" sous Mac OSX vu que la question a déjà été posée mille fois pour ne pas dire un millions de fois (là j'exagère peut être un peu), fais une recherche  Avec un peu de chance cela marche aussi sous Linux.


----------



## SDION (15 Novembre 2008)

Je te remercie pour cette réponse très précise. Mais j'ai déjà pas mal chercher sur le WEB, et les réponses sont orientés avec une virtualisation Windows (j'ai trouvé des sites qui proposent des petits utilitaires permettant de remapper le clavier... Mais ces utilitaires fonctionnent sous Windows). Pour Linux c'est déjà beaucoup plu rare, et c'est pratiquement systématiquement avec un clavier type PC. Par contre pour remapper un clavier de MACBOOK PRO, je n'ai rien trouvé.

Exemple : pour faire le signe | on tape la touche MAJ+ALT+L sous Mac. Dans la virtualisation, les claviers proposés par Nunux sont au format PC (français entre autre). Sur ce type de clavier, il faut taper ALTGR+6.... Si je tape MAJ+ALT+L j'obtiens RIEN, NOTHING. J'ai essayé plusieurs combinaison de touches avec la touche ALT, CTRL, Pomme... sans résultat.

ntx, pourrais tu avoir l'obligeance de me signaler un ou deux sites faisant mention du remappage du clavier avec une virtualisation linux (Red Hat Enterprise) ET un MBP.

Merci


----------



## ntx (15 Novembre 2008)

Il me semble qu'il faut passer par la commande xmodmap. J'avais fait comme cela sous Solaris, mais c'est vieux tout cela.


----------



## SDION (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Effectivement je ne connaissais pas la commande xmodmap. Elle a répondu tout à fait à ma question.

Sous RedHat, on trouve un répertoire /usr/share/xmodmap, qui possède plein de fichiers de remapping du clavier. C'est assez coton pour arrivé à comprendre le mécanisme, mais je suis arrivé à mes fins.

Je pense que cela devrait fonctionner avec d'autres distribution Linux. Je vais monter une MV sous SuSE10

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, je suis prêt à fournir le fichier xmodmap.fr-mbp (fichier créé de toutes pièces pour obtenir un clavier compatible avec mon MBP)

I'm happy !!!!!!! 

Cordialement et encore MERCI à ntx pour son coup de pouce.


----------



## Toumak (14 Mai 2009)

Salut !

Je suis passé à Mandriva il y a quelques temps et je cherche en vain le moyen de modifier les touches pour qu'elles correspondent à celles du clavier du mac !

On a le même MBP, et je suis sous Mandriva 2009.

Pourrais-tu si tu l'as toujours, me passer ton fichier de config ?!
Un grand merci d'avance !


----------



## Toumak (15 Mai 2009)

Bon ben en cherchant j'ai fini par trouver tout seul 

Pour ceux qui seraient dans le même cas et qui ont abandonné, voici comment faire :
Pour avoir le mappage du clavier en mode console, il faut ajouter cette ligne au fichier /etc/rc.local (root)
loadkeys mac-fr-ext_new

et pour un mappage quasi identique sous kde, copier ça dans un fichier (ex ~/.map_mbp)

keycode 134 = Mode_switch
keycode 203 = NoSymbol
remove mod5 = Mode_switch
add mod5 = Mode_switch
keycode 49 = at numbersign at numbersign
keycode 14 = parenleft 5 braceleft bracketleft
keycode 20 = parenright degree braceright bracketright
keycode 46 = l L bar
keycode 57 = n N asciitilde
keycode 51 = grave sterling grave sterling
keycode 133 = Control_R
remove control = Control_R
add control = Control_R

et créer un deuxième fichier contenant ça :
#! /bin/sh
xmodmap ~/.map_mbp

faites un chmod +x dessus pour le rendre exécutable, et copiez le dans le dossier ~/kde/Autostart 
il est possible qu'il y ait un numéro au dossier kde par ex kde4 si vous utilisez kde4

Un petit redémarrage et le tour est joué !

Rem : en mode console, le touche alt permettra d'accéder comme sous osx aux caractères comme { ou [
alors que sous kde, il faudra utiliser la touche pomme droite du claver


----------

